# Soma saltwater shots



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

[/img]http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/ReaIly/IMG_9918750.jpg


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice shots ... your fish?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, very nice tangs! Good focus too


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! A very nice collection of saltwater fish. :thumb:


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Of course they are not my fish  I shot them in a LFS. The photo that didnt show up is:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Good pictures good fish. I wonder if the blue is making your camera act up a little.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice, they are so pretty


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

haibane said:


> Good pictures good fish. I wonder if the blue is making your camera act up a little.


Very well could be. The camera is a cheap compact Canon A630. I take the photos in vivid colour mode. I am sure the colors are not most accurate.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

great photo...


----------

